
Implementing Buy 'Til You Die Models for Customer-Base Analysis [pdf] - neilkumark
https://cran.r-project.org/web/packages/BTYD/BTYD.pdf
======
neilkumark
Implement the Buy Till you Die Model, BG/BB, BG/NBD and Pareto/NBD models,
which capture/project customer purchase patterns in a typical non-contractual
setting.

You can implement this in excel using the instructions in the link
[http://brucehardie.com/notes/010/bgbb_spreadsheet_2011-01-20...](http://brucehardie.com/notes/010/bgbb_spreadsheet_2011-01-20.pdf)

